
Hacker News NYC Meetup - mratzloff
https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NYC/events/245395819/
======
JasonCEC
Hello everyone!

I'm a co-organizer on the new HN NYC meetup; we're open to suggestions and
would be happy to integrate ideas! let's discuss in this thread?

Cheers! \- j

~~~
JasonCEC
The link to the meetup group is here:

[https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NYC](https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-
NYC)

------
mratzloff
This is a brand new meetup for HN readers in NYC, inspired by this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15775065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15775065)

------
NikolaeVarius
I would be more than willing to help coordinate future meetups and such

------
a_bevin
Piggy-backing on this thread: Any interest in a Philly meetup?

